

Codepad.org | a pastebin that executes code for you - Luyt
http://codepad.org/about

======
TimothyFitz
See also <http://www.scriptlets.org/>.

Similar idea, but implemented on top of AppEngine and opensource. Designed to
give you persistent URLs to run your code so you can use them as webhooks,
etc.

------
rayvega
Reminds me of Google's "Lord of the REPLs": <http://lotrepls.appspot.com/>

and their original interactive shell just for Python:
<http://shell.appspot.com/>

(at least for the dynamic languages)

------
pudo
I want a little flag next to the output that tells me whether the program
terminates. Can't be that hard.

SCNR.

~~~
baddox
They could display a flag if the program HAS terminated, but there's no way to
determine is a program will terminate.

~~~
xsmasher
Nonsense; the W005H compiler flag will handle this in gcc.

~~~
sdp
GNU solved the halting problem[1]?

[1]: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halting_problem>

~~~
xsmasher
Yes. If you have about two grand, you can get someone to give you the codes
too: <http://www.markwick.eu/getacoder_alant.htm>

Use discount code W005HC0M80x2 to get half off your project.

------
Shamiq
This sounds interesting. Someone willing to give it a shot and tell us how it
went?

~~~
alnayyir
Creator of the site is AWOL, for the record. Compiler/interpreter versions
aren't being updated and his blog has been left for dead for over a year.

~~~
TimothyFitz
From talking to him recently in person, he's just super busy with his startup,
which is taking off: <http://saucelabs.com/>

~~~
sah
That's me. Sauce Labs has indeed been keeping me ridiculously busy. But
codepad is my favorite side-project, and I don't mean to neglect it. I'll find
a free weekend and update interpreter versions once things are less crazy
here!

~~~
rwmj
Nice, thanks for supporting OCaml.

Could it autodetect the language using a few heuristics (or Bayesian analysis
of existing submissions) instead of having the selection down the left hand
side?

~~~
alnayyir
That might depend on whether or not he's been caching previous submissions.
That and it sounds like a lot of hassle.

------
nirmal
<http://codepad.org/MzI2fqg7>

    
    
      from itertools import *
    
      primes = (i for i in count(2) if all(imap(lambda x:i%x,xrange(2,i/2))))
    

My Python code for a generator expression to loop on prime numbers.

~~~
notaddicted
you only need to check for divisors up to sqrt(i)

<http://codepad.org/VMSqtLbS>

~~~
nirmal
Arghh, you are right. I wonder if this will make any difference in my Project
Euler problem solutions.

------
kiba
Cool!

I stress test the server with an infinte loop: <http://codepad.org/LZNJjLnM>

Seem like the obvious stuff was taken care as he said it will.

~~~
MindTwister
So yeah, loops kill the server, I want none of that...

~~~
sah
Loops don't kill the server -- it runs them until they reach a timeout, and
then aborts them.

------
sili
I wonder what is the reason that Java is not supported.

~~~
sah
The JVM is threaded, and threads will require a little bit of (careful!) work
for the codepad security sandbox to support. I haven't had time for that
project yet.

~~~
brown9-2
Perhaps supporting something like Groovy would make for an easier-to-implement
compromise?

------
maxwin
Great job! just one small thing. For Python, the code editor doesn't allow you
to type in the "tab" key.

~~~
selven
I think that is <a
href="[http://wiki.python.org/moin/HowToEditPythonCode>intentio...](http://wiki.python.org/moin/HowToEditPythonCode>intentional.</a>);

~~~
selven
Sorry, formatting screwed up. The link is
<http://wiki.python.org/moin/HowToEditPythonCode>, it says that using tabs is
a bad idea in Python.

------
clemesha
Here is a related project: <http://codenode.org>

------
z8000
Wow this wouldb be very useful for many projects. Any chance of distributing
the sources?

------
seventoes
Site isn't loading for me anymore. Either it got overloaded or someone figured
out how to tie it up.. That was quick. Haha.

